# Tally's First Place/ Title



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great news, way to go Tally & Jill!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations, Jill and Tally! First place-very very nice


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Tally !


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Good job, Tally! That's awesome! Maybe we can have a play date sometime this summer when we're in Falmouth visiting my aunt and uncle! :bowl:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo  Congratulations on the title, 1st place and feeling great about how Tally did 

That BJ - well stuff happens. I am now dropping and tossing dumbbells about while doing stationary attention since Faelan somehow thinks tossed dumbbells need his attention more than I do <grins> .. have tou tried tossing food about 6 feet in front of the boards from your right hand while Tally is starting his jump?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you and Tally on the new title and the really great work. It sounds like you guys are a wonderful team . Congrats again!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats both Jill and Tally!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

New titles are always super nice! Congrats!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Tally and I have learned so much this past year from the forum. Even though we don't have big titles in the grand scheme of things, we've accomplished quite a few personal firsts in one year. I am thankful. 

Tally and his littermates Can Ch Eve & Can Ch Gabe at the Vacationland show:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So tickled for you Jill!
Hope to see you in June at the Penobsoct Valley show!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations on you both!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good for you guys!!! Way to go Tally!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats Jill!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. Hank, I would never have dared to try any kind of competition without your help and good example.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I love Tally's smile. In every picture you post, he looks absolutely happy! His siblings are beautiful- I think Tally could have a Ch. in front of his name too. His face could just make a person melt! Handsome boy!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! Good job Jill and Tally!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Big congratulations! First place is sooo awesome!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That is just so awesome. A happy, charming, beautiful dog who loves to work is just a pleasure. Jill, I feel like you and Tally have come really far really fast. He's not even three yet!

I'm just beaming for both of you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Brian! Rhonda Q'd with Rip in Open, so he might have finished his title- not sure. She certainly was pleased he worked so well.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! We had lots of fun.


----------

